# Prayers for Danny



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2016)

My sweet little Danny bird has taken sick suddenly.  He has been sleeping mostly all day and when up looks miserable.  It's almost 7 years he's been with me.

At first I couldn't get him into the vet until Friday but then I found another Avian vet to get him into tomorrow morning.  I hope he will make it through the night.  Could use anything ya got-good wishes, good vibes, healing vibes, prayers, anything to save my little one.:thanks:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope he'll be okay Ruthanne! I hope _you'll_ be okay, too.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Loosey (Aug 16, 2016)

All of the above to Danny and you.  It's so hard when our friends are sick!  Will be thinking of both of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you all.  Danny seems to have a bit more energy tonight.  Still must take him to the vet and figure out what is wrong with him. Somethings up.


----------



## Carla (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope he is OK Ruthanne. Is Danny a parrot? I know birds can get sick and often hide or do not show it. See what the vet has to say, but if he looks a little more perky, that may a good sign. Good luck.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh,I feel for you Ruthanne, I've had my bird for almost 16 years now. Can't imagine life without him. I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

Ruthanne, you and Danny are in my thoughts and prayers.  Please let us know how he is  after you take him to the vet tomorrow.

Hugs to you.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry Danny is not doing well, Ruthanne.  Hope tomorrow brings good news.  Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2016)

Hope your Danny feels better soon Ruthanne, sending love and warm thoughts your way for you both. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2016)

Aww...hopes he's okay soon!  Hugs.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Good luck to you and Danny...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2016)

Thinking of you and Danny. Good luck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes.  We will be at the vet at 10:30 am.  Danny is still sleeping.  I hope it's something the vet can give him medicine for.

Danny is a parakeet:

He is the blueish gray one and Bailee is the yellow and green one:


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 17, 2016)

Sending you and Danny good wishes for a great outcome at the vet's today.


----------



## Redd (Aug 17, 2016)

Ruthanne, hope you have good news about your feathered friend Danny, prayers for you both.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Danny.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your concern.  I just got back from the vet.  It's quite a trip but I found a shorter way back via the freeway.  Any how, Danny has a bacterial infection.  They gave him an injection and powder medicine to put in his water for 2 weeks.  The Vet also did complete check ups on both as I asked for that.  Bailee is in real good shape. He called her a doll baby because she is so cute.  She is a real cutie pie.  Danny is a handsome little guy, too.  He still has muscle mass on him so he's not in grave condition but he did lose a little weight and that's not good for a little keet.  Hopefully he will be okay on this medicine.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 17, 2016)

What a relief it must be for you to have this good news. I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> What a relief it must be for you to have this good news. I wish him a speedy recovery!


Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2016)

That's good news Ruthanne, hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, SB, he is preening right now and walking around a little.  It's nice to see him do other things besides sleep.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 17, 2016)

Big hugs to you both! So glad it's not anything serious. Good heavens our little babies can scare us sometimes can't they?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you all.  Well, it is kind of serious because he lost some weight and the little keets don't have much weight to them but they gave him an injection and meds for 2 weeks.   Any how he was just singing!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2016)

Good news Ruthanne. I hope he does well on the meds and regains his weight. You are such a good mama.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you Ruth.  He was even making out with Bailee!  He is definitely on the mend!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2016)

Good to hear it, Ruthanne.  Please keep us posted how he's doing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Butterfly, I will.


----------



## chic (Aug 18, 2016)

Wishing you a quick recovery, Danny.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Danny says tweet tweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2016)

Tweet back to little Danny, hope he's feeling much better today!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks SB.  He isn't singing much now and sleeping more.  I'm just praying he drinks his medicine water and gets well or I will take him back to the vet and maybe have him hospitalized.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2016)

Danny seems okay this morning.  He is eating and sitting with Bailee.  I hope he is drinking that medicine water.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Danny seems to be doing much better this morning.  He is eating lots more than he was, running around on the carpeting.  Gave him and Bailee a millet treat.  They love that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the update Ruthanne, so glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruthanne, I'm glad to hear he is perking up.    It must be hard giving birds medicine.  I've never had a bird.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been putting the antibiotic powder in the water.  He's doing much better but now Bailee is sleeping a lot.  I don't know what's with her.  The Vet said the med would not hurt her and I hope he's right.  May have to take another trip to the Vet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2016)

I was thinking about the other bird also Ruthanne when you said you put the antibiotic in the water. I was wondering if it is a good idea to keep them together for fear the other one might get sick, but I guess the vet would have mentioned that if it was a problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I was thinking about the other bird also Ruthanne when you said you put the antibiotic in the water. I was wondering if it is a good idea to keep them together for fear the other one might get sick, but I guess the vet would have mentioned that if it was a problem.


She didn't have the same bacteria Danny had at the time of the Vet visit.  I'm keeping an eye on her.  I may call the Vet tomorrow and see what he has to say.


----------

